# Do multiple buildings on a property change the occupancy classification for that building?



## Gary Holiday (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a property with two buildings on it, one is a multi-family home, it has 3 dwellings in it and was grandfathered in from previous building codes. There is another building in the back used as a workshop with a loft above. I'm planning on converting the back building into two new apartments. The building will only have 2 dwellings within it. However, when speaking with the city, they said I will need to install a fire sprinkler system in the building because it is classified as R-2 in the Michigan Building Code. I said it's classified as an R-3 because the building will only have two dwellings, but he claimed that since there are multiple buildings on the property, the total amount of dwellings is 5, so its R-2. This does not make any sense to me, and certain people within the city council do not want me to add more units, and I believe the inspector is fudging the guidelines to try and deter me from converting the units. Does anyone have insight on this?


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

So is your only real issue,,

If you have to have fire sprinklers or not?


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

Does appear to be a R-3

Good question when you mix and match. I guess the property is zoned, or whatever term is used there for multiple rental units on one property???


----------



## Gary Holiday (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes, I wan't to know if I need to have a sprinkler system installed, the building inspector says I do, however, the building code clearly states that detached two family dwellings need to follow the Michigan Residential Building code, which does not require sprinkler system. He claims since there is another building on the property it makes it count as R-2, but again, logically that doesn't make sense.


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

Gary Holiday said:


> Yes, I wan't to know if I need to have a sprinkler system installed, the building inspector says I do, however, the building code clearly states that detached two family dwellings need to follow the Michigan Residential Building code, which does not require sprinkler system. He claims since there is another building on the property it makes it count as R-2, but again, logically that doesn't make sense.




Your opinion is mine,,, since you can have multiple occupancy types  on one property.


Will you post a link to the residential code


----------



## steveray (Feb 13, 2020)

I would say you are correct also Gary, unles there are some Michigan amendments or the two buildings are so close that they "have to" be considered "one building"?


----------



## cda (Feb 13, 2020)

Sounds like you need to start climbing the ladder in the dept, till someone says R-3/ no sprinklers, or everyone says NO, than hit the appeal trail.


----------



## Gary Holiday (Feb 13, 2020)

cda said:


> Your opinion is mine,,, since you can have multiple occupancy types  on one property.
> 
> 
> Will you post a link to the residential code



Here is the Michigan residential code https://up.codes/viewer/michigan/mi-residential-code-2015/chapter/1/scope-and-administration#1. You can see in chapter 1 under scope, it clearly states detached two-family dwelling. 

I actually don't believe it event qualifies as an R-3, because in the Michigan Building Code https://up.codes/viewer/michigan/mi-building-code-2015/chapter/1/scope-and-administration#1 under Scope, it clearly states Exceptions: Detached one- and two-family _dwellings_ ... shall comply with the _International Residential Code._

The buildings are over 60 feet apart. So I don't see how you can qualify them as one building.


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 21, 2020)

Sounds as If a lot split may be in order if they want to play their game?
Is the existing building of sound construction?


----------

